# Impossible de supprimer données du disque dur externe



## theo123456 (17 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,
je n'ai aucun soucis pour transférer des fichiers venant de mon disque dur externe sur mon Mac, mais quand il s'agit de supprimer les fichiers du disque dur externe, c'est une tout autre histoire...
Voici le message qui s'affiche...




Peut-être saurez-vous m'aider... Du moins je l'espère !! Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2011)

Peut-être le disque est-il formaté en NTFS ?


----------



## theo123456 (17 Février 2011)

Oui, c'est sans doute cela.
Je viens de me rendre dans l'utilitaire de disque et on me propose de le formater en Fat ( a priori il est actuellement en FAT ), en exfat, ou bien en Mac OS étendu ( journalisé, sensible à la casse, ou sensible à la casse, journalisé ) 
Quel format devrais-je choisir selon vous, afin que mon problème soit résolu ?
Merci de vos conseils
*PS : J'ai aussi un PC !*


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2011)

Disons que FAT32 est bien, si on n'a pas de fichiers trop importants (> 4GB).


----------



## theo123456 (17 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que FAT32 est bien, si on n'a pas de fichiers trop importants (> 4GB).



Merci, mais justement, jusqu'à présent il était formaté ( je pense), en fat32, et il m'était impossible de supprimer le fichiers présents dessus...
Donc est-ce qu'un autre format me permettrait d'éviter cela ?
Merci encore


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

S'il était en FAT32, c'est un peu étonnant que tu ne puisses pas supprimer ses fichiers. Sauf à avoir placé des attributs que le Mac respecte (un peu trop). Dans ce cas, il faut les enlever, soit _via_ Ouinedoze (simple) soit avec une commande idoine sous Mac OS X (SetFile, il me semble ; je crois que ça vient avec les outils de développement).


----------



## theo123456 (18 Février 2011)

En effet, c'est parfait !!
Cependant, je viens d'en profiter pour m'en servir comme disque de sauvegarde pour TimeMachine. Désormais j'ai remarqué qu'il ne s'appelait plus "La Cie" mais "Copies de sauvegarde TimeMachine".
Un dossier s'est crée à la racine, il se nomme Backups.backupdb .

Puis-je cependant _continuer à m'en servir comme disque dur externe "classique"_, en continuant à y ranger mes photos et autres données, sans risque de les perdre à la prochaine sauvegarde TimeMachine ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

theo123456 a dit:


> Puis-je cependant _continuer à m'en servir comme disque dur externe "classique"_, en continuant à y ranger mes photos et autres données, sans risque de les perdre à la prochaine sauvegarde TimeMachine ?



On ne devrait pas faire cela sur la même partition. Personnellement j'ai deux DDE chacun dédié à une tâche précise, et une clef USB en FAT32 pour les transferts.


----------



## theo123456 (18 Février 2011)

Ah, mince... :-(
Il y a un risque ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Février 2011)

Le mieux est de partitionner ton DDE : une grosse partition pour TM et une petite pour le stockage.

Mélanger sauvegardes TM et autres données présente deux inconvénients :
les autres données vont restreindre l'espace vital dédié aux sauvegardes (et TM va donc effacer les anciennes sauvegardes à un moment qu'on n'aura pas forcément prévu),
et si un jour TM plante et que l'on doit reformater la partition de sauvegarde (ce n'est pas fréquent, mais), on perd alors les autres données.


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2011)

Et utilises plutôt exFAT plutôt que FAT32, sinon tu ne pourras enregistrer des fichiers >= 4Go.


----------



## theo123456 (18 Février 2011)

Tout est dit, merci beaucoup!


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2011)

A propos de exFAT... c'est dommage que Apple n'ajoute pas ce format au Leopard. Pour le moment, seule Snow Leopard le reconnait. Or sous Windows, même XP le reconnait.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Février 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Pour le moment, seul Snow Leopard le reconnait


Et, d'après ce que je viens de lire ailleurs, seulement depuis 10.6.4.


----------



## lolipale (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Il y a aussi un logiciel de Paragon qui règle définitivement ce problème :
NTFS for Mac OSX dans sa version 8. Je l'utilise sans souci sur Mac OSX 10.6.6
Cordialement


----------



## NightWalker (19 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et, d'après ce que je viens de lire ailleurs, seulement depuis 10.6.4.


Oui ce format est assez récent pour les ordinateurs... 




lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a aussi un logiciel de Paragon qui règle définitivement ce problème :
> NTFS for Mac OSX dans sa version 8. Je l'utilise sans souci sur Mac OSX 10.6.6
> Cordialement



Exact... Mais comme enfin on a un format supporté en natif par les OS, sans que l'on soit obligé d'ajouter des surcouches. En fait, il y a quand même un gros avantage de ce format, c'est qu'il possède une zone métadonnée plus importante que les autres formats. Surtout par rapport à NTFS.


----------



## lolipale (19 Février 2011)

Entre nous, je ne serai pas étonné que 10.7 supporte pleinement le NTFS.
Mac OSX 10.6 le supporte mais Apple a bridé les fonctions d'écriture sur ce système de fichier.
Nous verrons bien ...


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2011)

Disons aussi qu'un plein support signifierait que MicroSoft donne un coup de main : Apple aime bien savoir où elle met les pieds


----------



## NightWalker (19 Février 2011)

C'est exact... jusqu'à ce jour, Microsoft ne donne de licence NTFS qu'à compte goûte... Sans compter les spécifications pour pouvoir l'intégrer pleinement dans un OS. Jusqu'à ce jour, pour pouvoir l'utiliser, il faut pratiquement faire de la rétroingénierie. Chose que apple ne peut faire "officiellement" vu la relation entre eux. En plus en mode écriture c'est très risqué de proposer une fonctionnalité basée sur une "devinette" (aucune spécification). Car en écriture, on fait des modifications dans la structure du disque.

En revanche, aucun souci pour la lecture. Aucune modification dans la structure du disque lu.


----------

